# Green Steam Engine 



## Bernd (Aug 16, 2010)

Hey Tin you want to send this guy a note about what's he's using. Near the bottom of the web page.

http://www.greensteamengine.com/

Just thought I'd let you know.

Bernd


----------



## tel (Aug 16, 2010)

;D Well, his credibility just went right out the window!


----------



## Kermit (Aug 17, 2010)

Pressure cooker???


 :


----------



## tel (Aug 17, 2010)

Yes


----------



## Blogwitch (Aug 17, 2010)

We had a bit of a major discussion about this fellow a few moons ago, and his credibility wasn't too good then.

You can just imagine it, an open campfire, pressure cooker stoked up and raising steam, handles burning off, seal melting and one of his engines turning over to make a little bulb flicker.

Has no one ever told him about wind up torches, radios etc, and during the day he is on about raising steam using a solar reflector onto a boiler, again no one has informed him of the use of solar cells, or a Stirling engine, which automatically does away with the boiler bit.

But you must give him some credit, he has stuck with it, trying to make his fortune.

Bogs


----------



## Kermit (Aug 17, 2010)

kinda sad what that says about the people who are keeping him in business.

A fool and his money and all that rot,
Kermit


----------



## GWRdriver (Aug 17, 2010)

Most of us don't come to steam or model engineering because it's easy. Often it's to the contrary, the challenge is what stands it apart from say basketweaving (cue indignant howls from the basket weavers.) What's at work with Mssr. Green is doing whatever he can, no matter how ill-advised, to make his product more attractive by making it less difficult to use.

I have seen this before. A few years ago I had a running battle of words with an otherwise good fellow on the west coast who had developed a design for a small scale live steam locomotive which anyone could build using a hand drill and commercially available parts. The project was designed to attract newcomers (of which there are many) and new builders to small scale live steam - an admirable objective - and in this it was successful. The problem was that in order to make the project as easy and inexpensive, and therefore as attractive as possible, he mitigated the job that most builders find to be most difficult, silver soldering the boiler, by broadly advocating that soft solder was plenty sufficient for model boilers and trotted out specs and numbers to prove his point. As the then most experienced boiler builder in that community I was compelled to speak equally broadly against this practice and in doing so I appeared to many to be a spoil-sport (killjoy, elitist, etc) but to me to advocate to raw beginners that any practice is OK as long as it makes the job easier and cheaper at the expense of safety was just plain wrong. OK, on this one isolated, very small very low pressure, instance maaaaaybe one could get away with using soft solder, BUT that would be it, anything else more complex or higher pressure would present an entirely different landscape. Why not equip yourself and do the job right from the beginning? Some folks did just that and in the end the bru-ha-ha settled down and most people in the small scale community came to realize and accept that silver soldering of boilers was a requisite.


----------



## Deanofid (Aug 17, 2010)

This guy has had this same website up for some years. 
Just another charlatan faker trying to capitalize on the green energy mania that continues to thrive. There are dozens on Youtube advocating and hawking the same old thing as if it were "amazing", "new", "save the planet", or some other solution to a problem that doesn't exist. As long as there are fools out there buying into, and literally buying this stuff, guys like this Green fellow will have a market.

He has a lot of gall selling and licensing a design that's been around for decades, (or longer?). 
I guess if he actually built these toys he has some mechanical ability, but I wonder how many suckers
see one and think, "Wow, 500 horsepower!". Can you imagine the boiler that would require? I guess
you are supposed to camp out behind a cement factory kiln and use their already recycled waste heat to get all this cheap energy.

I'm amazed at how many people look at rudimentary steam and stirling principals as something new, and 21st century.  
Gee, we folks here are so far ahead of the curve! ;D


----------



## 1Kenny (Aug 18, 2010)

To me, those engines are off takes of variable volume hydraulic pumps from the aircraft industry. When fluid (in this case hot air or steam) is pumped into the piston end it will rotate the shaft. 
http://www.tpub.com/content/construction/14050/css/14050_230.htm

Kenny


----------



## Blogwitch (Aug 18, 2010)

I remember those swashplate motors Kenny, in my case, used for folding the blades on larger helicopters.

I suppose they could be used anywhere where hydraulic pressure could be turned into a rotary motion.

IIRC some torpedoes had swashplate motors in them, but I think they used gas pressure.


Bogs


----------

